# The Prayer of a Stray



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

"The Prayer Of A Stray"

Dear God, please send me somebody who'll care!
I'm tired of running, I'm sick with despair. 
My body is aching, it's so racked with pain. 
And dear God I pray as I run in the rain, 
that someone will love me and give me a home. 
A warm cozy bed I can call my own. 

My last owner neglected me and chased me away
to rummage in garbage and live as a stray.
But now, God, I'm tired and hungry and cold.
And I'm afraid that I'll never grow old. 
They've chased me with sticks and hit me with
stones while I run in the streets just looking 
for bones! 

I'm not really bad, God, please help me if you can.
For I have just become a "VICTIM OF MAN"! 
I'm wormy, Dear God, and I'm ridden with fleas 
and all that I want is an owner to please! 
If You find one for me, God, I'll try to be good.
I won't run away and I'll do as I should.
I don't think I'll make it too long on my own, 
cause I'm getting so weak and I'm so all alone. 

Each night as I sleep in the bushes I cry, cause
I'm so afraid, God, that I'm gonna die! 
And I've got so much love and devotion to give,
that I should be given a new chance to live. 
So, dear God, PLEASE, PLEASE answer my prayer
and send me somebody who WILL really care...

Author Unknown


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

oh my gosh!
That makes me cry!!
Thank you for sharing that!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's hard for us to even read it, but when we realize that thousands of cats have that kind of life, it's beyond heartbreaking, far beyond.


----------



## sweet_eyes_gramma (Dec 21, 2004)

I wish I could take them all in!  

May God watch over and protect our beautiful furry friends wherever they may be~ :heart


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Sniff*

That was beautiful.


----------

